# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  Fardeen Khan's wedding Pictures

## Endurer

One of the biggest events of Bollywood this year is the lavish wedding of actor Fardeen Khan. The wedding is being hosted by The Grand Hyatt, Mumbai. 

Fardeen's to be mother-in-law Mumtaz says that both the families have been extremely busy making arrangements for the marriage. They are going through a mad rush. In fact, the ballroom and courtyard are bustling with activity, and staff were found arranging things even into the wee hours of December 12. The event is going to be huge. Chef Anish Padgaonkar is leading a team of about 80 to make an lavish buffet for the wedding. 

Fardeen's marraiage with his lady love Natasha Madhvani on December 14 will be followed by a reception on December 16, 2005, from 8.30 pm at The Grand Ballroom, Grand Hyatt, and Mumbai. 

Fardeen 's mother Sundari herself designed Natasha's dress for the wedding. For the wedding, Natasha's outfit will be an ethnic ensemble in traditional shades of red and gold, whereas the outfit for the reception will be an Indo Western outfit. Fardeen's trousseau on the other hand is designed by his personal designer Shaahid Amir. Fardeen is wearing a sherwani. It is a deep, electric blue in color - in between ink and navy, with opulent resham and Lucknowi dhaaga work, highlighted with baadla thread and Swarovski crystal. 

Fardeen's elder sister, Laila Khan Rajpal, has designed the wedding cards and has been receiving innumerable compliments for them. 

The menu of the wedding supper is vast and very interesting. The Khans have planned to give a very special treat to their guests for the wedding. Cocktails will set the tone of the evening; there will be lip-smacking items like Barbecue Chicken, Cilantro Fried Fish, Pepper Spiced Corn Tartsand Falafel with Chilli Tahina. 

For appetizers, the guests will be given choice from Roast Chicken with Fusilli and Cherry Tomatoes, Grilled Mushrooms, Onions and Paprika. 

The Hot Indian Food section will offer Murg Tulsi Korma, Amchuri Bhindi Babycorn and Dhania Mattar Pulao to name a few. A special attraction of the evening will be a Live Grill Station that will have Teriyaki Sauce with Chicken Breast, Lamb Chops, and Parsley Potatoes, among other delicacies. 

The Grand Hyatt has also arranged for a Baked Potato live station, Risotto live station, Pasta live station and ice cream live station to cater to the crème de la crème attending the event. Apart from ice cream, the guests will also be treated to a large variety of traditional Indian dishes like Gulab Jamun, Malpua, Jalebis, Walnut Tarts, and Mocharoulade. 

For the reception, the hotel has laid out an even more ornate menu for guests. To spice up the cocktails, the chef and his team have rustled up Spicy Shrimps with Remoulade Sauce, Murg Achari Tikka, and Babycorn Bezule among others. Keeping the veggies and teetotalers in mind, a live salad station will prepare exotic salad concoctions. 

The Indian Food section will have a spread of Lagan Ka Murg, Zafrani Paneer, Dum Gosht Biryani and some Chettinad specialties. Biryanis like Green Peas Biryani and Makai Ki Biryani will also be served. 

At the live raita station, unusual combinations like Jeera Ka Raita and Tomato Tulsi are sure to surprise guests. The live dessert station will have, apart from pastries, all-time favorites like Gulab Jamun and Gajar Ka Halwa. 

*But finally, what makes this wedding really special is the fact that there will be no nikaah, no Muslim or Hindu rites. In fact, Fardeen 's and Natasha have jointly decided to have a civil court marriage. They will have a registered marriage, with the father of the bride walking her up the aisle; and there will be a best man. There is no priest, but the marriage registrar, who will do the deed.* 



*Natasha and Fardeen Khan with family members*



*Natasha, Fardeen Khan*



*Zayed Khan*



*Hrithik Roshan*



*Urmila Matondkar*



*Natasha and Fardeen Khan with family members*



*Feroz Khan*

----------


## Aleena

lagta hai yahan fardeen ka koi fan nai hai, jabhi itnay 'views' ke baad b koi reply nai 8-)

i dun like bride make up and jewelry :s fardeen ka dress acha lag raha hai :1cool;

----------


## Evian

Geeeeeeeeez, who's the creepy baldy guy?????

----------


## ema

lol.. that's a veteran actor, feroz khan, his dad! and oh, fardeen's lookin hot. but cant say the same abt his wife though. wat she wore, :rnop:

----------


## Evian

yeh, pretty much " look ma, no clothes!!"

And fardeen khan has tacky tacky taste in jewelery 

yechchch

----------


## Kainaat

disgusting, couldn't they wait with that kissing scene :x 

khair, only urmila is looking nice  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Nice  :Smile: 

I read sumwhere that the Bride's dress was designed by Fardeen's mother  :Big Grin:

----------


## Evian

Penny pinching for the brides' dress, eh?

----------


## sachintendulkar

Too Much of a Hype n Hoopla....

----------


## Evian

Agreed, sachin

----------


## Khawar

Thanks for sharing

----------


## samia_qk

wow nice pics...

----------


## kosaa

fardeen does look hott...sizzlin..yea dont know too much about da bride..meh ...she ok

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

thanx for sharing

----------


## downloadevil

cant exactly say jodi acchi lag rahi hai oh well marriages a made in heaven i suppose cant argue with that.

----------


## Evian

I think that dress is an overkill even for the bride!!

----------


## looker

Thanks for sharing pics

----------


## desigul101

omg!!! feroz khan one word OMGG LMFAO!!
anyway the bride wasnt very pretty koi khas nahi thi anyway urmila looked nice!!!   fardeens choice wasnt really tht gud anyway god bless u too!!!! FARDEEENZ HOTTT!!!

----------


## heenu

nice ones

----------


## Nisha98

Thanks for sharing. Urmila is def the best dressed!

----------


## sumant115

Natasha is looking real cooool. I liked her dressing style and sweet smile.

----------


## ronilhaq

thx

----------


## hooria1

fardeen is looking good but wife is looking BOREEE....(no attraction)

----------

